# Addicted to Imodium?



## JeremyND07 (May 11, 2007)

I am seriously starting to get concerned about being addicted to Imodium!!!! If I have a meeting or a big event for the kids or family I pop 2-3 pills and 9 times out of 10 I am fine for the event. I feel like if I do not take the I will have an episode. Does anyone else have this issue? And how many Imodium in a day, week, or month do you guys think is too much? Thank you!!!


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

Jeremy, you're lucky it works for you. No matter how much Immodium I take, my body just ignores it. It worked at first, but not for long...Angie in Texas, US


JeremyND07 said:


> I am seriously starting to get concerned about being addicted to Imodium!!!! If I have a meeting or a big event for the kids or family I pop 2-3 pills and 9 times out of 10 I am fine for the event. I feel like if I do not take the I will have an episode. Does anyone else have this issue? And how many Imodium in a day, week, or month do you guys think is too much? Thank you!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The only reported case of Imodium addiction (where there was a physical need for it, not just an I worry so much when I don't take it I trigger my IBS) was in an opiate addict and he was taking 120 pills at a time. He actually needed methadone to get off of it.Some people with Inflamatory Bowel Disease may take 6 or 8 a day (in a couple of doses) ever single day, so 2-3 occasionally should be fine.Nerves over a big event can trigger IBS. Heck it can trigger diarrhea sometimes in people who don't have IBS if they are nervous enough.K.


----------



## 23107 (Mar 15, 2007)

I know what you mean, i laways have to pop a couple immodium before a big event (or a small one). I am sure its all in my head but i just feel less anxious knowing that iam unlikely to have a bad episode. Mind you i pay for it for the next 48 hours, and when the immoidum dam busts boy it busts!!!


----------



## descartesmom (Apr 4, 2007)

Jeremy you're not alone.My big fear is flying to the states (7 hours) to visit my family from England. I take 1 before bed and then 2 first thing in the morning of the flight. I am usually fine.I did have a slight episode where I thought I had to go on the flight back. The plane had just got into some turbulance as I was opening the loo door. The woman flight attendant was insisiting I go back to my seat. I tried waving her closer so I could tell her my problem, which she didn't want to hear. I ignored her and went into the loo. And I had to go.BA is not my favorite airline but it is the only one I can take to get to Philly.Carol


JeremyND07 said:


> I am seriously starting to get concerned about being addicted to Imodium!!!! If I have a meeting or a big event for the kids or family I pop 2-3 pills and 9 times out of 10 I am fine for the event. I feel like if I do not take the I will have an episode. Does anyone else have this issue? And how many Imodium in a day, week, or month do you guys think is too much? Thank you!!!


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I use Imodium all the time. For every event. If I'm leaving the house and I'll be in a situation where I can't run to the bathroom ASAP (which is basically every event except school and work, and sometimes even in those two cases), I always use Imodium. It doesn't sound like your use is excessive at all and you would even be okay taking it every day, from what I've read on here.


----------



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

i wish i could take like 2/3 and be fine but if i have to go out just to town shopping then i have to take about 12 to 14 depending how bad i am that day, immodium is starting to no longer work for me so to get the effects that some people get with 2 i have to take about 10. I'm hating the day when immdium no longer works because then there is nothing for me, lomotil doesnt work and other then immodium there is nothing else


----------



## Charminglady (May 13, 2007)

*Twinks* said:


> i wish i could take like 2/3 and be fine but if i have to go out just to town shopping then i have to take about 12 to 14 depending how bad i am that day, immodium is starting to no longer work for me so to get the effects that some people get with 2 i have to take about 10. I'm hating the day when immdium no longer works because then there is nothing for me, lomotil doesnt work and other then immodium there is nothing else


I understand your fears. I recently spoke to my GI doctor and he did not discourage me from using Imodium as often as needed. He also prescribed Questran. I found out that that is used for cholestral but his nurse told that he prescribes it for diaherra , too.


----------



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

Charminglady said:


> I understand your fears. I recently spoke to my GI doctor and he did not discourage me from using Imodium as often as needed. He also prescribed Questran. I found out that that is used for cholestral but his nurse told that he prescribes it for diaherra , too.


My doctor didnt discourage me using immodium either but when i'm taking so much it cant be good for my body, he also told me you cant build up a resistance to it now thats a lie cos i'm proof of that, i really do believe that i'm addicted to it, i wont leave my house without knowing there is some inside me. I havent heard of questran i'm going to ask my doctor about that when i see him, thanks


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

I really scare myself how addicted to immodium i am... I go to a psychologist and she says being addicted to immodium is like being addicted to any drug, your body relies on it and you think that you always need it to get through the day.I take it everyday through the week and on the weekend my body just goes into melt down from not having it have really bad pain and horrible D. On a bad day i can take up to 12... I am really worried, i dont wont to rely on it any more and tried to wean myself off them, but then i kept having horrible incidences and lost my confidence....If i could give one word of advice, dont rely to much on immodium, as you will only ever need it more of it and more often. Obviously, having 2 or 3 a day isnt so bad, and if that works for you then thats great, but just try and limit how much you take.


----------



## JeremyND07 (May 11, 2007)

Wow! You guys have been a lot of help! It is nice knowing there are people in the same boat as I am...and some a lot worse! Imodium does still work for me and I cannot imagine how horrible life would be if it did not work. I am more worried about the long term effects on my liver to the point that I will not take them when I know I can sit in the back row and sneak out of church when I need too...or when I am just with my wife and kids out and know they do not care if I have an episode! You are all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I took the full maximum daily dosage of imodium Friday nite because of diarrhea.Still had diarrhea on Saturday, so took 1/2 dosage to help firm up.I was constipated and in pain on Sunday with no BM, passing horrible gas that made it hard to be around people.And, constantly in the bathroom because I still felt like I had to go.Pain so bad finally gave in and did Fleets enema Sunday nite.Monday back to bad, bad gas, no BM, but urgently feeling like I needed to go.Today, Tuesday, horribly cramped and finally back to constipated pasty diarrhea, and can't leave the house because of urgency, constant bathroom trips, fear of accidents.What is wrong with this picture and how in the heck does one break out of the cycle?I see no other choice than to take imodium if I want to have a little bit of a life. But, the aftermath is not always good, either.Again, is there anything other than imodium that one can take for the diarrhea?I will be housebound all day with cramps and running to the bathroom many, many times.Tomorrow will probably be housebound, also.Evelyn


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

It can seem like an addiction because you have to just have immodium to get by. I've always heard on here some are frightened about getting addicted to immodium although I've only heard about 2 people say that they were addicted. There have been no reports that I've come across that say its got addictive properties.


----------



## veryrednow (Sep 30, 2003)

I have been taking imodium every day for nearly 4 years now, unfortunately i think im almost imune to the stuff as i can take upto 10 in a day sometimes without much affect, every day i take at least two.As with others on here i fear the day it no longer works and there is no replacement.


----------



## sronan (May 16, 2007)

Hiya!I just joined this group today...ahhhh and I'm so glad I did!!I have IBS and Crohns...and life can be very shitty..lol O.K. on this subject...because of the amount I take per day..6-8 tabs ..I have a perscription for the generic..lopermede..aka imodium. This might help those who have an issue with the cost and availability of Imodium. In my opinion the side effects are also less harsh than Imodium. Of cource this is by no means a solution for my symptoms and I'm always proactive in my health care. Hope this has helped and I love to share information.namastesherry


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

SeekingHope&Info said:


> I took the full maximum daily dosage of imodium Friday nite because of diarrhea.Still had diarrhea on Saturday, so took 1/2 dosage to help firm up.I was constipated and in pain on Sunday with no BM, passing horrible gas that made it hard to be around people.And, constantly in the bathroom because I still felt like I had to go.Pain so bad finally gave in and did Fleets enema Sunday nite.Monday back to bad, bad gas, no BM, but urgently feeling like I needed to go.Today, Tuesday, horribly cramped and finally back to constipated pasty diarrhea, and can't leave the house because of urgency, constant bathroom trips, fear of accidents.What is wrong with this picture and how in the heck does one break out of the cycle?I see no other choice than to take imodium if I want to have a little bit of a life. But, the aftermath is not always good, either.Again, is there anything other than imodium that one can take for the diarrhea?I will be housebound all day with cramps and running to the bathroom many, many times.Tomorrow will probably be housebound, also.Evelyn


Oh, Evelyn, I'm sorry that you're going through this tough time. That is definitely not fun. I imagine your body will eventually get used to the imodium and you won't have "the urge" but nothing happen. It isn't abnormal to not go for 2-4 days after taking a few doses of imodium, and you could probably help yourself out with Gas-x to alleviate your gas, and, do you take an antispasmodic? That would help with the cramps. At least it does for me. The Librax I switched to after using Bentyl for years has been very successful with keeping the cramps at bay. I also got the new Imodium chew-ez. They are great!! As you are chewing them, it's like they are disinegrating in your mouth. Awesome!!Some of what you may be going through is anxiety. You already have it set in your mind on the course of action this will take, and sometimes, it just won't act that way. But if you're stressed about it, that will play a huge part in your symptoms.Hope you get righted around and will be doing better soon!


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Jeremy! Your right immodium does have a terrible effect on your liver, i have pretty serious liver problems from taking to much of immodium over a long period of time. It will only get better if i stop taking it... yet i dont have the confidence not to rely on immodium...


----------



## Gyps (May 15, 2007)

I too take the Rx Imodium but only off and on. It seems I go thru the symptoms of having the urge to go all day long, just small amounts of stools, but off and on all day....its awful especially if you are standing talking to someone and have to leave a conversation because that urge hits once again! After a day or so of this I'll go on and take an Imodium which curbs it some. I get this more than just bad diarrhea....My gastro doctor has given me Pamine, Librax, Levsin under the tongue all to help control my colon. I also carry a Rx of Lomotil around just in case. I haven't used the others much but do take them on my overseas trips when I go each year for I am gone for 3 weeks and never know what will go on then. In fact really got in a case of D over there one year. I even called the doctor I worked for asking what else could do was in such a mess.....he said take the medicine and also to drink some red wine that it is known to change the flora in the colon so try that along with watching what I ate for a few days. It worked and got out of that episode and enjoyed rest of trip.I am glad to read about others having to use more of the imodium though for I have not used it much at all except just the one the other day. Never thought about using more over a few days to end the cycle am now in. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Chelc124 (Jun 1, 2007)

Zoe said:


> Jeremy! Your right immodium does have a terrible effect on your liver, i have pretty serious liver problems from taking to much of immodium over a long period of time. It will only get better if i stop taking it... yet i dont have the confidence not to rely on immodium...


Oh my, what kind of liver problems? what are the symptoms? yikes!


----------



## TheIBSExperience (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh Men! I lost my other account. Anyways I only take imodium once a day and not everyday about every other day because I'm scared what will happen if I get addicted to it. I usually mix it with other remedies like tea and caltrate. I am still finding something that is constipating that will counter my IBS diarrhea. The only side effect I know when taking imodium too much is it will constipate me the next day an irritating constipation where you feel that you have to let it out but it wont go. WOW! the new bulleting board really looks nice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

I want and have to say, everything you guys say and do, it happens to me too. At one time or another in my life, I do go through everything that all of you go through. I would like to offer some advice to my fellow friends. Boil some water, add nothing to it, add a cup of rice, or as much or less as you want, let the rice boil in water, with NO OIL, NO SALT, NO BUTTER, just eat the boiled rice pure and clean. Eat some of that. It should help reduce your diarhea movements per day. My grandma is making me some right now. If you have diarhea, please avoid fruits, they are laxatives. My one girlfriend told me that apple juice creates diarhea for her. So please becareful what you drink. Stick to starchy foods as much as possible. If you have breakfast, lunch or dinner, avoid having a second plate. Eating too much can stress our digestive tract. Our bodies get really sensitive when we get older like 20+ and 30+. I am sharing this with all of you because I want to do my best helping everyone in this community. I understand and feel everything you go through, physically and mentally. I'm just a patient with good advice. I know sometimes its hard to have strict rules on your own body, even ME, I break my own rules because I feel fine and like to eat other things. I know we all make this mistake more than once. As a large group of people, we need to work together, we are buddies in the long run. Atleast on this important topic, we have to stick together, we can improve each other and improve the world together. I discuss alot of things with my family that I read online or in a book. Talking to your family or loved ones can help you mentally and feel socially better. It works for me, thats all I know. I do wish and pray for all the people who have the same problems as I do. It's so hard to believe that this world is small and so many people live their life like I do, and I don't even realize this in reality, because you mostly think your going alone in this lifestyle we have. When you look at people, they look fine, on the inside something bothers them and we can't detect it just by staring at them curiously.Sorry for my long reply. I hope this helps and comforts everyone.


----------



## tsuesteph (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm new to this site, but thought I should check out my concerns of too much Imodium. I haven't noticed any addiction to the Imodium I take nearly every day but I have found that my body seems to be immune to it anymore. I am concerned because I have to take like 16 or more to keep from having an incident and while it used to keep me constipated for a day or two, now I have a bowel movement the next day. I am concerned for the effects on my liver as well buy don't know what to do as I can't just stay home every day to deal with it. I don't feel addicted, I just feel like somehow my body is addicted. It seems to take more and more for the body to work.

By the way, for those of you concerned with cost, you can get the generic Costco 2pk of 200 (so that is 400 tabs) for like $5.89 or something at Costco.


----------



## Doite (Nov 12, 2010)

*Twinks* said:


> i wish i could take like 2/3 and be fine but if i have to go out just to town shopping then i have to take about 12 to 14 depending how bad i am that day, immodium is starting to no longer work for me so to get the effects that some people get with 2 i have to take about 10. I'm hating the day when immdium no longer works because then there is nothing for me, lomotil doesnt work and other then immodium there is nothing else


Yep. This is me exactly. A couple of years back I got very upset when I tried to get back into working after a nasty breakdown and the number of imodium I was taking suddenly stopped working without warning. It was not good for my recovery at all. I went to the docs and begged them to do something, anything to fix me. They gave me lomotil which sort of worked and sort of didn't. I had less frequency, but it also triggered an attack with every dose and didn't stop all the attacks I experienced throughout the day. I did have less bloating, cramping and gas though. I've been trying to manage IBS for around 15 years now I'd kind of given up and accepted my life was over before 30. But I'm stubborn and reminded myself that the behavior I admired in others the most was people who don't give up no matter what happens to them. So I said 'whatever it takes' and made peace with the idea that I might die an early death because of the abuse I put my body through but I'll spend the rest of those years actually living. I take 6 imodium first thing when I wake up. I take 2 more before morning tea and lunch when I'm working and 2 more before bed to prepare me for the morning. This seems to work for me along with the other ways I tackle IBS. No doctor has tried to stop me from using imodium, but plenty have tried to get me off lomotil (I was taking both for a while). I just told them if they didn't prescribe it I'd head for shadier means of getting it, remind them of the suicidal ideation that became a big issue several times in my medical history and basically tell them to fuck off and let me do what I need to do. I've gone back to using imodium because taking 12 is working for me, but I like to know I've got something better than nothing if I need it.


----------



## Brent T (Nov 19, 2015)

JeremyND07 said:


> I am seriously starting to get concerned about being addicted to Imodium!!!! If I have a meeting or a big event for the kids or family I pop 2-3 pills and 9 times out of 10 I am fine for the event. I feel like if I do not take the I will have an episode. Does anyone else have this issue? And how many Imodium in a day, week, or month do you guys think is too much? Thank you!!!


Someone may have already mentioned this already but-------there is a nutritional supplement that shuts down diarrhea pretty quickly. It isn't a cure but it definitely works-----I am using it & several others in my family too----it has been a god send. it's called----s-boulardii---it is some kind of probiotic--those different from the others---it's some kind of yeast. I think most health food store have it. I paid 10.00. Hope it helps. Good luck Jeremy


----------



## Brent T (Nov 19, 2015)

In fact there is a Dr. Albert Snow who talks a lot about that supplelement----not sure where he is or if he even still practices--you may want to google him.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I dont believe you can be addicted to Imodium but I do believe that like most other drugs,not just for IBS,that your body can become used to the dosage and you have to up the dosage to gain the same benefit from it. I have taken 20+ a day at times but when you take so many it has to mean that you are losing the benefit and you may as well try something different. I become tolerant of pretty much everything over the years,including Codeine Phosphate and its really miserable existence. Particularly here in the UK where the lack of availability of appropriate medication is really depressing.


----------



## jill13 (Dec 10, 2015)

I can completely relate to this too. I need Imodium pretty much on a daily basis. I take it every morning when my anxiety starts which gets my ibs going too. I'm really struggling lately with panic attacks as well due to my ibs.


----------

